

New cloud telephony API in India - nutanc
http://www.kookoo.in

======
CatalystFactory
So basically Twilio in India?

~~~
tejaswiy
Agree. I think we'll see more of these pop up because there's a great market
in India for duplicating existing business models in the US (Groupon,
Foursquare, Skype) because of the new 3G spectrum auction. I'm just sad that I
don't have the balls to give up a new job in the US to go back to India.

~~~
nutanc
Yes, its basically twilio in India. But the big problem in India is that VOIP
is not accepted and we need to do everything over physical telephone lines.
Its just lucky that we build our own PRI cards and build our software. And
tejaswiy, you should try coming back. I did :) .

